# Only Four follicles, feel like a failure



## Millyjk (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi!
I'm new to this site and new to IVF. I have a 3 yr old daughter & have been trying for a second since she was 3 months old. After my dr forgot to send of my referral I was finally sent for tests 6 months ago. They found that my right tube was blocked so suggested IVF. I went to Cambridge IVF where they found I also have a very low AMH of 2.4. 
They decided to put me on Syneral on day 21 but my cycle went weird for the first time ever. i went in fir checks and they found I'd down regulated, this was day 46. So I started sniffing just to check I was down regulated but I had a flair my levels went back up, so more sniffing and then scans. The scans revealed 6 cysts had formed. They decided to carry on and ignore the cysts, but my levels went bavk down. So I was put on gonal f 300. Went for my 6 day scan and I had 2 follicles around 13, 2 around 9 and 2 tiny ones plus the cysts. I went back today, day 8, but they've not grown. So they've put the dose up to 375 and I have another scan on Monday. They said with only 4 follicles things are not looking good and if they've not grown significantly by Monday then I would be better to stop.
I feel fairly devastated as they've told me this is my only chance, that there would be no point trying again and that I'd need to go via the doner egg route.
Is there anything I can do to increase the chance of them growing?
Any advice would be great, as I'm new to this I really have no idea what to think.
Thank you!
Emy


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear what you're going through on your first IVF 

From my experience of IVF, the clinic should not go ahead when you have cysts.  Cysts can 'drink' the medication, so you aren't necessarily stimming to your full potential.  

I know it's not ideal, as we put an awful lot of effort into IVF (physically and mentally), but I think the best thing to do is cancel this cycle.  

I think it's vile of your clinic to say this is your only chance, and to just mention donor with no real rationale, when you already have a lovely DD of your own.  Personally I would ditch them and go somewhere else (and complain if you feel up to it).  With a low AMH you could try the Lister; they're v good.  Or ARGC (if you're up to it).

Best of luck.


----------



## Millyjk (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I went for another scan & bloods today and it seems the higher dose of 375 Gonal f has worked. I now have four good sized follicles and my bloods are 3850, so they seem confident that the four are ready, apparently the smaller ones are still unlikely to produce anything. So fingers crossed for four eggs! I'll be happy with one but our would be fantastic. I'm booked in for Wednesday 9am, trigger shot this evening! Any advice regarding the collection or last min things to help the follicles till collection?
I'm just so pleased I've got this far and that I didn't have to cancel. If this doesn't work I'll look in The Lister, it looks really good for low AMH. Thanks for the advice Petardita.
x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Pleased to hear the other follies have caught up. Your bloods look really good as it's roughly 1k per mature follie (give or take a bit). The trigger shot also grows/matures the eggs so my money's on 4 for you 


Let's hope you won't need to go to the Lister, although I always find it helps to have a Plan B.


Just make sure you drink lots of water, and keep your protein intake up and I'm sure you'll be ine. Enjoy the anaesthetic... It's my fav bit


----------



## Millyjk (Jul 27, 2012)

Getting very nervous about egg collection tomorrow & feeling very unprepared! Do I need to take anything, ie dressing gown/slippers? Do I need to remove nail varnish? Is it true you shouldn't wear any perfume or use perfumed shower gel before you go in? Is it going to hurt?!!!I left a message for the clinic to call me back as I still don't know if I'm going to be sedated or have a general.
Fingers crossed for a good nights sleep, pain free egg retrieval and most importantly healthy eggs!
Emy


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi milly
Keep positive - this is the hard bit that you need al little bit of help with and be confident that your body can do the rest. 
For EC day we were nil by mouth for 12 hours prior to procedure, no nail varnish on fingers (it's for heart rate monitoring), would recommend slippers and socks for when you ate changed but waiting to go through / recovering. Snacks for afterwards and for your partner a good idea - sedative is v light so hopefully no side effects. Loose trousers or a dress is best thing to wear as you may get even more bloated, and something that's warm around your middle. Sanitary pads and comfy knickers also good. And finally something to distract you both as there's bound to be loads of waiting around.
All the best - it only takes one  
ElsW


----------



## Millyjk (Jul 27, 2012)

6 eggs collected from 7 follicles!
Fingers crossed they'll call me with good news tomorrow morning!
It seems IVF is all about just getting through each stage and onto the next.
Keeping positive.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, we'll done on 6. You must've been hiding some   for a great fertilisation rate this morning.


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Honey i would say you have done fab sweetie some small cysts arent a problem but bigger ones can be im pleased you managed to get this far and cycle not cancelled i was with BH camb and i have nothing but love for that clinic good luck and hope you get happy ending xxx


----------

